# Facebook application "farmville"



## Krisna (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello there.. I am brand new on this forum..
I'd like to ask something since it seems the correct site/place/people.
I see (and most of you have seen probably) this application of FB which it is a "game" but i am sure that this kind of game like most others are good feed for some research!
I dont have the proper knowledge though to "de-code" the meaning of several items!
I've done some personal research on the google eg. "farmville & psychology" or "psychological research based on farmville" and nothing came up. 
That makes me wonder more and more!

If anyone can help and give some tips... it would be so helpful... i mean.. you can learn so many things from an application like this about others.. (i dont care to learn or reveal something specific.. just if i can prove my thoughts are correct i will share it with friends)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2009)

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FarmVille_(Facebook)


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 27, 2009)

And How to Play Facebook's FarmVille Game | eHow.com


----------



## Banned (Sep 27, 2009)

Krisna,

I'm not familiar with Farmville on Facebook, but my impression of the different games and applications are that they were created strictly for amusement purposes.  It's probably also likely that there is a revenue impact - the developers of these games likely pay a fee to Facebook to have their applications available.

I'm purely speculating here, but that would be my guess.


----------



## Krisna (Sep 27, 2009)

Guys 

I know how to play farmville.. it is an easy and under my opinion.. silly game to play. 
The thing that i want to put as a question is... what could it be possible "under" this application. It could be a whole team of people..watching us playing this game and analyze the data. 
Haven't you ever played the game with the tree?
You have to draw in a plain paper a tree.. with a pen. And then.. they can tell you many things about your life.. out of this drawing!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 27, 2009)

> And then.. they can tell you many things about your life.. out of this drawing!



No, really... they can't. I assume you're referring to the House-Tree-Person test which has no established validity, although it may be useful for hypothesis generation.


----------



## Krisna (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeap. Exactly. It is called house-tree-person. 
Sorry but I am from Greece and my english are not so good to explain you exact my thoughts. 
Anyway.. I will continue my search and if I have any results I will post 'em here.


----------

